# Who is more guilty of false advertising to lure new drivers -- Uber or Lyft?



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Interestingly, I just checked the DC area Craig's List advertisements, and Uber has adjusted (downward) their average earnings claim to better match reality ($21/hour, $1300/week), whereas Lyft is still claiming you can earn $1,500/week GUARANTEED and is paying extra bonus for recruiting Uber drivers $500 vs. $250 for a non-Uber driver referral):

Uber Craigs List Ad:
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/trp/4691138881.html

Lyft Craigs List Ad:
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/csr/4691287550.html


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Interestingly, I just checked the DC area Craig's List advertisements, and Uber has adjusted (downward) their average earnings claim to better match reality ($21/hour, $1300/week), whereas Lyft is still claiming you can earn $1,500/week GUARANTEED and is paying extra bonus for recruiting Uber drivers $500 vs. $250 for a non-Uber driver referral):
> 
> Uber Craigs List Ad:
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/trp/4691138881.html
> ...


Well, have you gotten any notice from Lyft that for our first 4 weeks they guarantee us $1500/week? They keep sending me all sorts of reminders about this. The conditions are that you have to drive 50+ hours a week, have to have 1 ride per hour average, and must have atleast a 90% acceptance rate.

What's not clear to me is whether that means you must do ALL FOUR weeks under those conditions or whether any of those weeks will get you $1500 if you follow the rules. Was thinking about trying to clock 50 hours on Lyft this week to see what kind of business they have these days and to see if getting that one ride per hour is even possible.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

In Orange County, CA, Uber has not budged off of their $1450/week $24/hour claims on Craigslist which have been running since before the 8/21 revenue cuts. 

I don't see Lyft ads in OC.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Great, so Lyft's "guaranteed" $1,500 a week is only if you drive 50+ hours per week. Without benefits. Heckuva deal!

While "full time" work is not defined in law the "standard full time work week is considered to be 9am to 5pm M-F (4o hours, five days):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full-time


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Well, have you gotten any notice from Lyft that for our first 4 weeks they guarantee us $1500/week? They keep sending me all sorts of reminders about this. The conditions are that you have to drive 50+ hours a week, have to have 1 ride per hour average, and must have atleast a 90% acceptance rate.
> 
> What's not clear to me is whether that means you must do ALL FOUR weeks under those conditions or whether any of those weeks will get you $1500 if you follow the rules. Was thinking about trying to clock 50 hours on Lyft this week to see what kind of business they have these days and to see if getting that one ride per hour is even possible.


I would be interested to see if it is even possible to get one Lyft ride request per hour. I wanted Lyft to be a better alternative to Uber, but every time I try it I just cannot get enough fares to make it worth my while. As I've said before, Lyft will go under if they cannot increase their volume of riders -- and they need to do this through advertising and promotion, not NOT via driver rate cuts (which will also sink them)!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would guess that the only way to get these guaranteed weeks at 50+ hours would be to work Fri - Sat prime areas and hope to get in 50 rides on those two days. Then just log in from a non prime area (hopefully home) for the remainder of the 50 hours just to log the time and hope you don't get pings.

Best to get 50 short rides with short ETAs, then park it for the remainder of the 50 hours. Keep mileage and operating costs at a minimum.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> I would be interested to see if it is even possible to get one Lyft ride request per hour. I wanted Lyft to be a better alternative to Uber, but every time I try it I just cannot get enough fares to make it worth my while. As I've said before, Lyft will go under if they cannot increase their volume of riders -- and they need to do this through advertising and promotion, not NOT via driver rate cuts (which will also sink them)!


Use them both at the same time and go offline on the other when you get a trip.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> I would be interested to see if it is even possible to get one Lyft ride request per hour. I wanted Lyft to be a better alternative to Uber, but every time I try it I just cannot get enough fares to make it worth my while. As I've said before, Lyft will go under if they cannot increase their volume of riders -- and they need to do this through advertising and promotion, not NOT via driver rate cuts (which will also sink them)!


Yea, they can easily make sure you don't get the 1 ride per hour average.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, thanks -- I am trying this, keeping both Apps open while driving. So last night I tried to pick up a couple of ares after my M-F day job (as has been my practice), and Uber was really cold -- I even drove into the city looking for a fare (sitting in traffic in rush hour and NO FARE, big mistake!). Crossing back into Virginia, I finally got a Lyft ping for a DCA airport pickup, with a nice long fare out to Falls Church -- yay, a decent Lyft fare plus a sweet tip! And the rider told me she prefers Lyft, cited a few bad experiences with Uber. Now if there were only more of these Pax!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Yes, thanks -- I am trying this, keeping both Apps open while driving. So last night I tried to pick up a couple of ares after my M-F day job (as has been my practice), and Uber was really cold -- I even drove into the city looking for a fare (sitting in traffic in rush hour and NO FARE, big mistake!). Crossing back into Virginia, I finally got a Lyft ping for a DCA airport pickup, with a nice long fare out to Falls Church -- yay, a decent Lyft fare plus a sweet tip! And the rider told me she prefers Lyft, cited a few bad experiences with Uber. Now if there were only more of these Pax!


You have to love those long rides and a tip on top.  Would be nice if you could string a few of those back to back.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

may be i can do 1500 $ in week, but rides back from NY, from airports free mean - i got nothing


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

Lyft is just unethical.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> Lyft is just unethical.


Travis with all do respect. Whats up with the craigslist ads?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is an email I got today from uber, looks like not enough uberx drivers on the road, also a sly way to try to kill off lyft here in nyc.

http://blog.uber.com/nyc-5000-through-2014


----------

